# Toro Snow Husky project



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

Working on an old Toro snow blower, one step up from the Snow Pup model. Am assuming it's a 4 stroke Tacumseh engine but need that confirmed, Is it two or four stroke? If a two stroke, what's the fuel oil ratio? 
Rebuilt the carb (Lauson Power Products product with 158 6H18 stamped on body). Need to know the settings for the two adjustment screws. One screw has a single slot and is closer to the engine body. The second has a Phillips head and has an H next to it. Am assuming one is idle and the other high speed. Diaphragm type carb. I can get it to pop but it won't stay running.


----------



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

Correction, it appears to be a 2 stroke for sure. Haven't spotted an oil fill or sump cavity


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The screw with an "H" is the high speed or load adjustment screw and the one closer to the engine should be marked with an "L" and is for the low speed or idle circuit. Start with both at about 1 1/2 turns out from the seated or closed position. 

If you can post the Toro model number I may be able to track down the engine model used. If it's a 2-cycle Tecumseh engine, then there is usually a tag with the engine numbers attached to one of the screws holding the reed plate on the engine, behind the carburetor.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks 30. There is no tag I can find anywhere but I know what you're talking about. Am pretty sure the issue is the carb which is a Lauson Power Products with 158 6H18 stamped in the body. I replaced the diaphram but was sold same by the original local dealer who was a small shop and not overly invested when he searched for parts. Diaphram looks right but engine appears to be flooding all the time. Spark is good and compression adequate. Engine flywheel is labeled Repco, F3970, EL Phelan Co. Just can't find a solid engine maker and model. Kind of surprised that web searching did not turn up further spec.s but have no intent of giving up. Any clues or search tips appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Ned120 said:


> Thanks 30. There is no tag I can find anywhere but I know what you're talking about. Am pretty sure the issue is the carb which is a Lauson Power Products with 158 6H18 stamped in the body. I replaced the diaphram but was sold same by the original local dealer who was a small shop and not overly invested when he searched for parts. Diaphram looks right but engine appears to be flooding all the time. Spark is good and compression adequate. Engine flywheel is labeled Repco, F3970, EL Phelan Co. Just can't find a solid engine maker and model. Kind of surprised that web searching did not turn up further spec.s but have no intent of giving up. Any clues or search tips appreciated.


Good possibility that the inlet needle and seat may need to be replaced. Almost all of the Tecumseh 2 cycle carburetors used the same metering diaphragm.


----------

